# Pepper Ghost effect with a projector?



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to ask a little help in coming up with a ghostly apparition for one of my upper windows this year. My plan is to take a video of an actor which I would then run through a video projector to create a Pepper Ghost effect. My question is this: I could go get some Weather Proofing Window Wrap from Lowe's to have that angled panel to reflect the projector, but if it would work to project the image directly onto the window from inside, I would go that route. Has anyone done something similar?


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

This may or may not help...

I do the Big Scream TV DVD fed from DVD player to my powerpoint projector onto a thin piece of $2.00 plastic (plastic drop cloth from Lowes). The effect is AMAZING. It is by far my most asked about prop, people not understanding how I do it.

Your question is about if a piece of plastic would project the image onto your window in a Peppers Ghost set up. I do not know for sure. But the reason I am responding is because I would have NEVER guessed the plastic in my prop would have allowed a clear image to appear as if it sfloating in my garage door way. But it does..and it does well. I have been using this same piece if flimsy plastic (4 mil) for 3 years. No issues.

It is so cheap it is worth a mock up trial. Go for it.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

By the way...the project is behind the film in this photo. The bright lights you see are not from the project but other sources and props. When seeing this in person, the plastic is difficult (but not impossible) to detect.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, that does look about like what I want. Is the projector oriented strait on and angled upward?


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I didnt respond sooner. The projector is sitting on the floor of the carport. The floor of the carport is about 7 feet above street level. So it is not really possible for the average person to see the projector. But if the fog/smoke rolls into the garage, you can see the light rays projecting from the projector to the screen.

Take note of the fact that I have hay bails at the bottom of the screen. This is just to make absolutely sure no one can see the projector. The hay serves no other purpose.

This year was my 3rd year doing this prop and it is EASILY my number one most talked about prop. I am in disbelief at how many people cannot figure out how I do it. To me...it is painfully obvious that it is a project, projecting onto plastic.....but evidently, I am wrong. I get asked "how" I do it about 20 times each Halloween.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

*WOW that is so cool *
*Thanks for sharing your talents.*


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, you can project onto glass. a peppers ghost is a very specific thing and isint quite what your talking about. You dont need a projector for a peppers ghost effect.
If its for an upstairs window, then projecting onto plastic just behind the window would be great. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is really cool but I'm curious if ambient light (street lights) would reflect off the plastic and kill the effect. Do you have to have this in complete darkness?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have found that most peoples eye/brain see only the effect and not the mechanics of the effect. It takes the ultra Halloween geeks like us to analyze the "how did they do that?" factor.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Ha, ha. I would definitely fall in the geek category Beelce. My issue is that I built a bottomless pit last year. Due to street lights, I found myself fighting a battle coming up with a way to stop them ruining the effect. You can see your reflection in the plexi on the top of the pit. Other than a tent or something to block out their light, I can't find a way to resolve it and we tried everything last year. 

I love this effect but fear it will have the same issue with the light out there killing the effect and causing you to notice the plastic. And trust me, a neighbor tried to have a black plastic bag "accidentally" blow onto one of the lights for the evening but couldn't. You gotta love neighbors that volunteer to do stuff like that and bring over whatever last minute stuff you need.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I see what you mean D....
My haunt is out in the country so I have no street light to worry about.
Did you have anyone tell you that your bottomless pit sucked because they could see themselves ? Or was it just you, the Halloween geek that had a hard time with the final look?
Seems to me, the common off the street TOT does not notice the strings, wires, mirrors, foggers, and other gadgets we use to build our effects. They just say "dude, did you see that awesome pit thing over there. You can see all the down to the bottom of the world, It's crazy man go check it out" 
So I have to remind myself to hid everything as best as I can, then stop worrying about it and move on in hopes that on the big night all they notice is the effect and not the structure.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Beelce has spoken the truth

My spill your guts prop is much like that. It is just awesome to look at, and they TOT"s don't really have time to analyze it's construction before another actor moves them along.

-PB


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Beelce, you are right on the money and I totally agree on all counts on all my props except the bottomless pit. The reflection actually was bad enough some people commented on it. Ugg. Some commented it was really cool but the reflection was so bad it ruined it for a bunch of people and unfortunately they commented on it to others standing around.

Everything else was just me and I would stand there thinking "how can you NOT see how it is working?" ha, ha but the bottomless pit actually was a problem.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Daphne said:


> Beelce, you are right on the money and I totally agree on all counts on all my props except the bottomless pit. The reflection actually was bad enough some people commented on it. Ugg. Some commented it was really cool but the reflection was so bad it ruined it for a bunch of people and unfortunately they commented on it to others standing around.
> 
> Everything else was just me and I would stand there thinking "how can you NOT see how it is working?" ha, ha but the bottomless pit actually was a problem.


What if you made it a bottomless pit with a cover. Kind of like a wishing well?










Would that help block the light?

The projector on a piece of thin plastic seems like a great idea. Looks like it works really well, too.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Remylass, that is a good idea, hadn't thought of that. I had it inside my fence where it was tilted on a 45 with a shroud around it that was about 3 feet deep and you looked into but it still got illuminated from lights on either side. I'll look into this, thanks.

I love the projector and plastic idea. That is so slick and I can't imagine anyone figuring out how it works.


----------

